# GESTIÓN DEL AGUA > Trasvases >  Maquiavélico trasvase, siglo XVI

## Los terrines

Buenas tardes.

Como sigo, aunque no participo, el debate que mantenéis respecto al trasvase Tajo-Segura, y para que veáis que estas disputas por el agua son muy antiguas, os voy a subir un enlace en el que se cuenta como Leonardo da Vinci y Maquiavelo idearon un plan para desviar el cauce del río Arno, que pasa por Florencia y desemboca en Pisa, para que Florencia tuviera acceso directo al mar

http://historiasdelahistoria.com/201...-robar-un-rio/

Y aquí os lo reproduzco:

El día que da Vinci y Maquiavelo quisieron robar un río.

By Javier Sanz on 20 noviembre 2011

Los caprichos de la historia hicieron que a comienzos del siglo XVI coincidiesen en Florencia Leonardo da Vinci, como maestro di acque, y Nicolás Maquiavelo, como segundo canciller.

Durante años fueron frecuentes los enfrentamientos entre Florencia y Pisa, y aunque el poderío militar de la república de Florencia era muy superior, los pisanos no se daban por vencidos. Así que, Nicolás Maquiavelo, sirviéndose de las investigaciones y los trabajos hidráulicos de Leonardo, ideó un plan distinto. El plan se vendió como la construcción de unos canales desde el río Arno para irrigar los cultivos de Florencia, pero siendo un plan de Maquiavelo debía tener una segunda intención desviar el río, que desemboca en Pisa, para tener salida al mar.

Maquiavelo puso en manos de Leonardo su idea y éste preparó el proyecto:

    primer se debía construir un dique y luego un canal de desvío más profundo que el propio río para que, cuando se liberase el agua, fluyese naturalmente por el nuevo curso.

Boceto del desvío del Arno



En 1504, para ejecutar la obra se contrató al ingeniero hidráulico Colombino. Éste no siguió al pie de la letra los cálculos de da Vinci y construyó el canal menos profundo de lo que indicaba el proyecto. Cuando se abrió el canal el río no tardó en volver a su cauce original. Además, un tormenta destruyó una parte del dique y, del resto, se ocuparon los pisanos cuando comprendieron al maquiavélico plan.

Alguna espinita le quedó clavada al gran genio. hay críticos de arte que sostienen que el fondo tras la Gioconda es el río Arno.



Un cordial saludo.

----------


## REEGE

Como lo sabes.... todos éstos lios ya vienen de muy atrás, eh??
Bueno gran noticia la que nos has puesto, te acompaño dos fotos de ese río de Florencia!! jajaja

----------

